# Doh!



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what's going on here please?

I put 17gm in the PF

The first tail of coffee arrives in 3 or 4 seconds.

34 gms output reached at 25/26 seconds, by which time I suspect overextraction has begun.

Where is this going wrong?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Why are you assuming over-extraction is so closely related to time? It's more closely related to brew ratio.

What is actually wrong with the cup in terms of taste?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Taste it.. if it tastes good that's all that matters. Adjust to taste


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

CardinalBiggles said:


> ...34 gms output reached at 25/26 seconds, by which time I suspect overextraction has begun.


Do you mean 'blonding' of the shot?

If you want to make the shot take more time to get to 34g, grind a bit finer.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

25 seconds to 1:2 ratio is in range. If you find it's tasting too light and acidic it might actually be underextracted, try grinding slightly finer to help extract more and slow the pour by a couple more seconds. You're close enough that tiny tweaks and tasting will get you where you want to be in a couple of goes I think.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

yeh as others have said, all bout how it tastes, if you like it then keep at that ratio. I've found that lately I have been extracting for 40-45 secs and prefer how it tastes, though can change from bean to bean.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)




----------

